

Search called off for Evi Nemeth, lost at sea - ajessup
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-23177320

======
incision
Well damn.

Though, it did feel inevitable after so long without news.

If you're not sure who she is, take a moment to read up [0][1].

0:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evi_Nemeth](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evi_Nemeth)

1: [http://www.amazon.com/dp/0131480057](http://www.amazon.com/dp/0131480057)

